# Had my first IUI yesterday & a trigger query



## Sweetness (Oct 17, 2008)

Afternoon everyone!

Just popped on to say hello.  I had my first IUI yesterday, I have PCOS and we have been trying for nearly 2 years.  H had a good sperm count and I had 4 follicles so keeping fingers crossed. 

I had a pregnyl injection at 6pm and was then basted at 4pm the next day, does that sound ok timing wise?

Thanks everyone, am trying to keep sane on the 2WW! xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello  

I also have PCOS and had been trying for 2 years when I got my BFP with my 2nd IUI. The time gap sounds right it is usually around 24hrs from trigger to basting.

Best of Luck
xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Sweetness, yes normally 24-36 hours from jab to insem but it can be less than 24 hours & still work. Mine was about 19 hours before insem on the 2nd one

Good luck on the 2ww hon


----------



## Sweetness (Oct 17, 2008)

Ahh, I see thanks very much for the replies I was a bit worried that the timings were a bit out!


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi girls

i was worried about this to i did my injection last night at 11pm and we've got the insemination booked for 11am tomorrow morning which no doubt works out at 36 hours i just hope its correct cos i feel like i'm getting ov pains already!!

good luck ladies xxxxx  

sweetness sounds like we'll be sharing our 2ww


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi all

I remember worrying a lot about the timing of the IUI.  I had read that 24 - 36 hours is best and I always felt our clinic timed it a little quick (20 or so hours after the trigger).  but sometimes that is because you may be about to ovulate naturally and they don't want to miss it. to avoid driving myself nuts, I decided I just had to trust the clinic  

Also, the sperm can survive quite a while once they are in too, so timings can be varied!

good luck with this cycle


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I had myn done 36 hours after trigger shot I was worried I didnt inject properly what do you think I pinched the skin on my belly when sitting down and put it directly in like this    )- do you think that was ok  .

Kitten


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Kitten I'm sure it will be fine, that sounds like a good injection to me. I don't see there is any other way to do it TBH as the needle is bigger than the other jabs


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you I feel much more confident now   

Kitten


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi all. 
I had to inject on my first IUI. Now on my 4th after 2 months on clomid. Last month all hormones and follies were excellent but BFN, this time I had to inject as I had started to ovulate naturally but LH levels low. Is this less likely to be a BFP cos of this? Oestrogen levels 1090 but don't know a figure for LH, think they may have said 59. I was crap with the jab. It created a lump which I pushed and a load of air came out- how gross!!!! It did stimulate more ovulation pains though. Had already got the mucus- sorry tmi! 

i dont really kno wmuch about the hormones- does the jab really work?


----------

